# 74 Raliegh Colt



## Schwinny (May 2, 2021)

Thought Id post this one since its in decent condition. Im going to clean it up to make it presentable but its pretty good right now, just needs some rubbing.
I dont know anything about these bikes but this one is solid and kinda cute. Makes me wish I could ride it, but I'm too big. I know that Raliegh has a good reputation and the camelback frame is unusual.
Ive only seen one other, here on the CABE I think. That means squat of course, but bikes catch my eye eveywhere, always have. Are they a popular model in England? Desirable at all?


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 2, 2021)

They're mainly used as a source of parts today to fix Raleigh Spots and similar bikes. It's good if you have a shorter rider, and mechanically it will function as well as a Sports, but it's too short for most adults. They're made as well as any Raleigh product from that time, which is to say pretty good, though by no means perfect or deluxe. The wheelset and rack would be the most valuable pieces there.


----------

